# Need ctm-2 manual for my 1988 and 1992



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

Looking for a CTM - 2 manual for my John Deere 318. One is 1988 and the other is 1992 year. They are very similar. Thanks for the leads to getting the proper shop manuals.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2018)

Mick, have you tried ebay and amazon?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

https://www.greenfarmparts.com/John-Deere-Technical-Manual-CTM2-p/ctm2.htm


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks guys. I click this link and it doesn't show me the what the manual looks like. I was told to get the ctm - 2 for the year model of my tractor. that means I think that I would have to get two different manuals. I simply don't want to spend money and get something for a different model with a different engine. I have checked eBay and Amazon and find this ctm - 2 for 1985 and 1987 which doesn't help me. I really want the best manual for explaining how to repair valves and carburetors and other technical information. What is the best manual to do this? And where do I find it. I would like to see a picture or sample of the manual.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Do a net search for Onan_16_18_20_24.pdf. It covers all the obsolete Onan two cylinder engines. The mower itself is virtually unchanged from year to year, so just pick a manual and you will be covered.

Or, re-power with something current. https://repowerspecialists.com/collections/john-deere/318


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

Can't find any manuals that actually show pictures from the P218 engine. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

Why r there many ctm-2 available for 1987 and older and none for 1988 through 1992? 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There is always the service manuals from John Deere: http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductC...english&exactModelSearchFlag=on&submit=Search


----------

